# WHAT IS YOUR FAVOURITE MUSHROOM? 🍄🍄🍄



## wayward (Feb 15, 2022)

Mine is the amanita muscaria "fly agaric" apparently if you eat it, you can talk to God or something... never managed to find any of these shrooms but it wouldn't be the first time I met the big man upstairs due to fungal related activities.....







close seconds gotta be penis envy cause they look like a penis


----------



## Extimus (Feb 16, 2022)

I like the hericium erinaceus





Looks like a stalagmite





Also I'm pretty sure you don't want to eat that fly agaric unless you really do want to talk to God.
Anyway don't be looking at fungi for too long, you know Spindleshank is waiting
peace


----------



## rotttenj (Feb 17, 2022)

Yeeee penis envy is probably my favorite


----------



## AlexKnoch (Feb 18, 2022)

Golden Teachers are my favorite. I like to be taught a lesson.


----------



## AlexKnoch (Feb 18, 2022)

Extimus said:


> I like the hericium erinaceus
> View attachment 67587
> 
> 
> ...


Do you cook and eat the lions mane? Supplements? I saw some at the farmers market but I wasn't sure how to prepare it..


----------



## Gypsybones (Feb 22, 2022)

AlexKnoch said:


> Do you cook and eat the lions mane? Supplements? I saw some at the farmers market but I wasn't sure how to prepare it..


----------



## roguetrader (Feb 24, 2022)

I like the Stinkhorn which is another extremely phallic fungi and jeez does it stink - i could smell its vile odour 10 or 15 metres away...

also we got several hallucinogenic varieties - the Liberty Cap which is the well know 'magic mushroom' , the Blue Halo which is another form of psilocybin although much rarer and very strong, and the Fly Agaric - which I have smoked on a few occasions - one time it only produced very mild effects until BANG about 2 hours later I was mega tripping - and driving ! fortunately I was only doing 20mph on quiet lanes...


----------



## texastraveler (Feb 24, 2022)

Snow jellies are pretty cool


----------



## EphemeralStick (Mar 3, 2022)

Blewit Mushrooms! They're relatively easy to identify and taste awesome. Kinda like more flavorful versions of store bought baby bellas. They used to grow on the mountain that I used to grow weed on, always a treat when I found one!


----------



## JayD (Mar 16, 2022)

Extimus said:


> I like the hericium erinaceus
> View attachment 67587
> 
> 
> ...


Lion's mane is easily my favorite.


----------



## Karg (Jul 13, 2022)

wayward said:


> Mine is the amanita muscaria "fly agaric" apparently if you eat it, you can talk to God or something... never managed to find any of these shrooms but it wouldn't be the first time I met the big man upstairs due to fungal related activities.....
> 
> View attachment 67586
> 
> ...


Chicken of the woods has always called out to me, Super bright colorization and weird/interesting formations. They kinda just smack you in the face when you turn the bend on a trail full of greens and brown and then BAM bright orange.








Watched a good video with Hamilton Morris talking to the person who developed/created the Penis Envy strain. The PE strain has always been surrounded in mystery and bad actors making false claims. It's a good watch.


----------



## Waldorf (Jul 13, 2022)

just did a 3.5 of AAA+ and didnt feel much but i did eat a BIG meal 4 hours prior... when laying down 3 hours aftr i had some nice visuals and havent done shrooms 4 years before yesterday when i did that and played Star Ship Troopers ( i also use to live and hang with sometimes Neil Patrick Harris) no lie lol in the west village but yeah i was playing that game and i guess slightly tripping off of a cookies and cream bar.... it was a mario theme brand i dont remember the ame but the strain was def SAT / AAA and yeah... i wanna try LSD or something WAY stronger


----------



## Scat (Jul 14, 2022)

Waldorf said:


> just did a 3.5 of AAA+ and didnt feel much but i did eat a BIG meal 4 hours prior... when laying down 3 hours aftr i had some nice visuals and havent done shrooms 4 years before yesterday when i did that and played Star Ship Troopers ( i also use to live and hang with sometimes Neil Patrick Harris) no lie lol in the west village but yeah i was playing that game and i guess slightly tripping off of a cookies and cream bar.... it was a mario theme brand i dont remember the ame but the strain was def SAT / AAA and yeah... i wanna try LSD or something WAY stronger


You got to hang with NPH? Jealous. 






I'm gonna go with Bird's nest fungi, simply because they look cool as hell. Have love in my heart for all fungi though.


----------



## Waldorf (Jul 15, 2022)

yupp i cooked for him and the rascals

he singed 4 starship troopers and made a personal video of him and me dancing
on my ipad

hes friends with y old roommate who lost his husband who was his night club / night life stylist


----------



## Waldorf (Jul 17, 2022)

just ate an 8th of AAA again just now, streaming on twitch.com/binaryzero999


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jul 18, 2022)

I have different favorite mushrooms for different reasons. 

I would say the Destroying Angel is my favorite because that's a badass name for a mushroom. It's named appropriately, as it will certainly destroy anything that attempts to consume it. The name destroying angel is applied to Amanita Virosa(Europe), Amanita Ocreata & Amanita Bisporigera(North America). They're not exactly the most beautiful of mushrooms. They're just some basic white bitches but their name and deadliness does it for me.







As far as appearance, I love the Amanita Muscaria. Especially the gold ones. It's the first mushroom I ever noticed in the wild as a child. 






And then as far as my favorite mushrooms to put in my mouth, just the standard Psilocybe Cubensis 







Oddly, I can't stand mushrooms in terms of culinary types you'd put on food. If you wanna ruin a pizza or some spaghetti sauce or literally any dish, just toss some mushrooms in there and I'm pretty bummed about the whole ordeal. The first dozen or so times I ate boomers I would just fight throwing up the entire time until I'd eventually throw up. I didn't feel any better, I'd still be sick to my stomach for the remainder of the experience. It was generally pretty awful until the day I decided I'd try to grind them up real fine and blend them into tuna.

If anyone has a hard time keeping mushrooms down but you're not vegan/vegetarian you should give tuna and mushrooms a try. The overpowering flavor of the tuna completely neutralizes all of that dirty-sock-tea flavor the mushrooms have. I think it also gives your stomach a more gentle hit as it isn't just a handful of toxins landing in your gut but rather this blend of food to slowly digest that just happens to also have ground up toxins in it. It's kinda like the difference between guzzling down a bottle of everclear vs slamming a fruity mixed drink.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jul 18, 2022)

My favorite are Portabella mushrooms but I've always wanted to try Chicken of The Woods. 

I hear they're delish.


----------



## roguetrader (Jul 18, 2022)

Chicken of the Woods is very tasty - some guys I know found a huge example in a park in London that fed about 15 people... I actually think that the myco-protein Quorn is grown from the spores of this mushroom - the flavour and meaty texture is very similar...


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jul 18, 2022)

roguetrader said:


> Chicken of the Woods is very tasty - some guys I know found a huge example in a park in London that fed about 15 people... I actually think that the myco-protein Quorn is grown from the spores of this mushroom - the flavour and meaty texture is very similar...


I remember a friend of mine said it was pretty tasty. I'd love to try it.


----------



## Staylowrideatnight (Jul 18, 2022)

Chantrelles for the delicious apricot smell and color


----------

